# Christian OCD Resources?



## ClayPot (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a friend who (likely) struggles with obsessive compulsive tendencies. I would like to grow in my ability to minister to this person because I don't feel like I am very helpful at present. What resources would you recommend to help understand/encourage this person from a Biblical perspective? Thanks.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jul 1, 2010)

Can you describe the tendencies? I have struggled with OCD tendencies in the past and may be able to recommend some things.


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Taylor. There are a few intertwined thoughts. A fear of hurting other people. A self-loathing for having these thoughts. A fear that the Lord won't preserve this person and consequently that they might act out on these thoughts. Fear of having more of these thoughts. Fear of having more of these thoughts is often actually a trigger for more thoughts, so the cycle is pretty cyclical.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 2, 2010)

An increase of fear is evidence of a lack of love. 1 John 4:18 tells us that perfect love casts out fear and that there is no fear in love. We don't often think of love as the opposite of fear but it is. Love seeks the good of others while fear is concerned with evil happening upon oneself. Putting off fear and putting on love may take several different forms but loving is something that we are commanded. The summation of the law is love God and love your neighbor, we are also to love our enemies and our spouses. And we know that we can accomplish this task because God loved us first and enables us to love others (1 John 4:19). This is by no means an exhaustive answer and will not be accomplished overnight but the scriptures are clear that love is greater than fear.


----------



## itsreed (Jul 2, 2010)

Doesn't quite sound like OCD? Are there any compulsive behaviors present?

CCEF.org has a good booklet worth getting (OCD is in the title). Beyond that your friend needs to study the gospel, deeply. BOoks by Jerry Bridges, or a number of World Harvest studies would be good and easy ones for you to work through with your friend.

(Full disclosure - I have noticeable OCD symptoms, controlled by the grace and mercy of Christ. Studying the gospel is the means God will use to free your friend.)


----------



## py3ak (Jul 2, 2010)

My wife has done some research into this. Here are her recommendations.



> I have some loved ones who struggle with this, and in the form you describe above (which can be extremely tormenting for a Christian) so it's a special interest of mine. A good book on OCD by a Christian psychiatrist is Tormenting Thoughts and Secret Rituals by Ian Osborn. Of course one must always read with discernment, but read discerningly it is a very good book not only for those suffering from but those wishing to better understand the disorder.
> 
> There is a physical and often hereditary brain malfunction involved, which is why therapy (Behavioural Modification Therapy -- basically a method of very practical wisdom about how to learn to ignore the 'noise' this disorder is constantly making -- non Freudian etc.) and sometimes medication is in order. If there is a 'reality complication' (the person cannot distinguish between what has and has not occurred) or health issues, like an adrenal problem which plays into the OCD but which is itself worsened by confronting fears, etc., the problem is obviously more complicated. But behavioural modification has a very good success rate with this disorder in general. In my limited experience, the tendency of counselling both secular and spiritual is to seize on the temptation the person himself is fixating on and try to address that -- which is almost bound to make things much worse and cause the person to despair; and which is why there needs to be a better understanding of real brain disorders among Christians. What the person most needs help learning to address spiritually is their fear of falling; and practically, to simply ignore the temptation.
> 
> ...



I would add that associates of sufferers from OCD, chronic depression, etc., would benefit from reading _Trouble of Mind and the Disease of Melancholy_ by Timothy Rogers, and that the part of the matter that stems from misunderstandings about justification and sanctification would probably be well addressed by Walter Marshall's _Gospel Mystery of Sanctification_.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jul 2, 2010)

OCD is often a matter of a short circuit like condition in the brain, compelling a person to repeatedly perform the same activity, though these are not pleasurable, and are perhaps harmful. 

I’ve known people who benefitted from temporary medication, which seemed to reset their brain and allow them to function normally.

I once consulted a Christian psychologist concerning someone I suspected had OCD. He told me, “Talk therapy will not help. This person needs to consult a psychiatrist experienced in OCD and who can prescribe medication for this condition.” For this individual, that proved effective.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jul 2, 2010)

Chris Arnzen, of Iron Sharpens Iron Radio has this interview with an ARBCA pastor who has personal experience with OCD. This is from the promotional email:

Listen to this LIVE, call-in, radio/Internet interview THURSDAY, JULY 1st 8-9PM Eastern now on both WGBB-1240AM & WNYG-1440AM in New York & Connecticut or listen WORLDWIDE via live-streaming at Iron Sharpens Iron (you will hear Spanish programming or secular English programming before "Iron Sharpens Iron" if you tune in or log in early) CALL IN with YOUR OWN Questions @ (631)482-8300

Thursday, July 1, 2010
Marc Grimaldi: OCD: Finding Hope on the Edge of Insanity .
Marc Grimaldi, one of the pastors of Grace Reformed Baptist Church of Long Island, located in Merrick, NY, will address the theme of his new book: "OCD: Finding Hope on the Edge of Insanity" (see Outskirts Press - Store).

As Pastor Marc describes his personal experience with OCD, and his new book:

"Yes, I have spent time conversing with the gatekeeper of the bridge that leads to insanity. But, by the grace of God, I have also found great hope right there on the edge of insanity. I have found victory in the grace of God that continually comes to me in Jesus Christ. And I have even found benefit and spiritual profit from the humbling, barbaric condition of OCD.

"My goal in this book is certainly not to list all of the specific ways in which I have experienced the toilsome burdens and torments of OCD. I could probably write several volumes on that topic alone. However, I realize that there are some (perhaps even many) out there who likewise have these kinds of dreaded experiences, and I want to share with you the hope and victories that I have found in the battles as well. There are not many books out there that address OCD from a biblical standpoint, and there are even fewer (if any) that address it from a biblical and personal standpoint. Being able to relate directly to someone?s experience is always beneficial when seeking helpful solutions. By the grace of God, my ongoing battles with OCD have enabled me to discover a lot more about the condition, along with many key helpful tools that can help aid the OCD sufferer in the battle."

Psychology text books define OCD as ?a mental disorder characterized by intrusive thoughts that produce anxiety, by repetitive behaviors aimed at reducing anxiety, or by combinations of such thoughts (obsessions) and behaviors (compulsions).? Most Christian Counselors would agree with that definition but there is debate as to whether or not it is truly a ?mental/physical disorder?, a ?sin issue? or a combination of both.

Having personally lived with this difficult ?thorn? for several years and at various levels of escala tion, Marc believes it is both a ?sin issue? and a ?physical disorder.? It could be that the ?sin issue? which centers upon a proneness toward anxiety and a desire for control causes the ?physical disorder? but Marc believes (from firsthand experience) that there are certain physical challenges and/or mental difficulties that those who have O.C.D. are prone to, which makes them more susceptible to failing to deal properly with the normal stresses and anxieties of life that others can often simply blow off. At the least, the ?physical element? plays a significant role in escalating the O.C.D. into its severest state (what Marc calls the ?vicious cycle?), which he will address during the broadcast. 

Marc Grimaldi is married to his lovely wife Julieanne and they have been blessed with four daughters.


----------



## ClayPot (Jul 3, 2010)

itsreed said:


> Doesn't quite sound like OCD? Are there any compulsive behaviors present?
> 
> CCEF.org has a good booklet worth getting (OCD is in the title). Beyond that your friend needs to study the gospel, deeply. BOoks by Jerry Bridges, or a number of World Harvest studies would be good and easy ones for you to work through with your friend.
> 
> (Full disclosure - I have noticeable OCD symptoms, controlled by the grace and mercy of Christ. Studying the gospel is the means God will use to free your friend.)


 
It may not be OCD. I would hope not actually since it seems to be something that is difficult for most people to overcome. But it doesn't seem to far out of line with the general descriptions that I've heard: Obsessive–compulsive disorder (OCD) is an anxiety disorder characterized by intrusive thoughts that produce anxiety, by repetitive behaviors aimed at reducing anxiety, or by a combination of such thoughts (obsessions) and behaviors (compulsions).

I agree thought that a large part of the problem is believing the gospel. I really don't doubt this person's salvation. They know the gospel and believe the gospel. But then they have trouble believing that God will preserve them. It is plain in Scripture even to them, but that is part of this person's struggle--irrationality on the subject.

This person doesn't so much have rituals or repetitive behaviors, but they do seem to struggle with obsessing over their thoughts. They can't let certain things go. Granted, we all struggle with this to a certain extent, but knowing this person, it really is on a different level.

---------- Post added at 07:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 AM ----------




CovenantalBaptist said:


> Chris Arnzen, of Iron Sharpens Iron Radio has this interview with an ARBCA pastor who has personal experience with OCD. This is from the promotional email:
> 
> Listen to this LIVE, call-in, radio/Internet interview THURSDAY, JULY 1st 8-9PM Eastern now on both WGBB-1240AM & WNYG-1440AM in New York & Connecticut or listen WORLDWIDE via live-streaming at Iron Sharpens Iron (you will hear Spanish programming or secular English programming before "Iron Sharpens Iron" if you tune in or log in early) CALL IN with YOUR OWN Questions @ (631)482-8300
> 
> ...


 
This looks really good. I'll have to get this for my friend.

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 AM ----------




py3ak said:


> My wife has done some research into this. Here are her recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Ruben. I have the book by Timothy Rogers but I will have to get the Marshall one. I know the Marshall book is a classic on sanctification. Looks like I need to do a little online shopping!


----------

